# Minerals



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

Question about minerals, so in Canada we just can’t walk into our local feed store and see the selection of feed and minerals, and the help is absolutely useless, well atleast at mine and make you feel stupid for asking any kind of questions, how do I know if they are getting enough? And does anyone in Canada know of anything specifically I can ask for? I mean my goats seem very happy and healthy, tails always wagging, they eat a lot of forage, good quality hay and I feed them a mix of oats and alfalfa, I even keep one of those little copper mineral blocks in with them, but someone told me those are useless for goats because there isn’t enough vitamins in them for goats, any help and feed back would be appreciated!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Loose minerals are the best cause a goat can't lick enough to get what they need from the blocks. And yes, a block with just copper alone is not giving them an assortment of minerals. I feel sure some of the folks living in Canada will reply to your question. I know exactly what you are saying about people making you feel stupid at the feed store for asking questions, same here. Sometimes it is simply because they don't know the answer and can't seem to be able to say "I don't know the answer to that question." Or don't want to take the time to assist someone that needs help finding the right product. Sad but true. Customer service seems to be a dying part of retail.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Loose minerals, and there are a few good ones reviews on previous posts. Maybe you can find one of them. We have had similar issues with being able to purchase anything GREAT locally, and have paid mightily for shipping on the goats minerals.

Now searching for same for our sheep, and still searching

Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you get a list of minerals that are available?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

@Mossyrock what do you give?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Kent products and Premier 1. Pipestone


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> Can you get a list of minerals that are available?


Pipestone and Kent are the easiest to get for us locally, but we feel something is missing. Iodine for sure.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

In southern Ontario we can get dairy goat mineral mix from minor bros- watch they don’t slip you the sheep one though. I have been on backorder for it now for 3 months....not much call for it. It’s expensive but a 25 kg bag will last me a year for 10 goats using pipe mineral feeders indoors so no waste. All my goats now need copper Bolus as the sheep minerals I have been using just don’t cut it!


----------



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> In southern Ontario we can get dairy goat mineral mix from minor bros- watch they don't slip you the sheep one though. I have been on backorder for it now for 3 months....not much call for it. It's expensive but a 25 kg bag will last me a year for 10 goats using pipe mineral feeders indoors so no waste. All my goats now need copper Bolus as the sheep minerals I have been using just don't cut it!


Thanks!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

HaulingOats said:


> Thanks!


Yes. Copper is needed for the goats!! Copasure


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Just took these shots - look at those fish tails, and my black goat is all rusty coloured in the hind - not sure you can tell by pics...this is 3 months on sheep minerals- just gave the copper bolus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sheep minerals never have copper, which goats desperately need. I wouldn't get a sheep lose mineral.

If you get a good loose mineral, try to get one for cattle, if you are unable to get a good one for goats.

Seeing the Pipestone label, it is awful, mostly salt and very little good of anything.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Toth boer goats 
Are you aware of good sheep minerals? I know this is about goats, but just wondered if you knew of any!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know about sheep minerals, do not have any sheep.
Although I do know, sheep cannot have copper, but goats must have it.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Anyone know of a high copper free choice mineral? How many PPM is considered average, or high for goats?

To clarify, I was unable to get goat minerals so was using sheep mineral to get me by if a cattle mineral would be better I would do that, just didn’t think of it at the time.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use Purina Wind and Rain Storm with excellent results.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I see purina wind rain is available at tsc- it’s a tub, not a loose mineral?

Edit I see it comes in loose form too...do you know the copper ppm?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> I see purina wind rain is available at tsc- it's a tub, not a loose mineral?
> 
> Edit I see it comes in loose form too...do you know the copper ppm?


The tub is a protein tub, that also has some minerals. You want the loose minerals, not the tub. The loose mineral level is between 1400 and 1500 ppm copper, I can't remember the exact amount. I don't know if you can get Cargill's Right Now, the Onyx formulation. That one is higher, and I prefer it. I don't like the corporation very much, but that is a personal grudge, nothing to do with the quality of Right Now loose minerals.

For minerals in Canada, this is available. Go into your stores, all of them, with this product number/info in hand, and see who will and will not get busy procuring it for you. https://www.zinpro.com/products/availa-mins/availa-cu

There is also a place on the left side to click to find Canadian reps.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Cedar Point Kikos Can you help at all? (with Canada, I mean)


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Mariarose, but I am confused (again) zinopro has no caprine formulations - are you suggesting just showing them wind and rain formulation and asking for best match? I doubt they will accomadte me a my tiny herd needing only 50lbs once a year

I am doing a US run early October and think I will load up from TSC on replamin, minerals and the Canadian elusive b-complex and corid! Will order a head to be sure it’s in.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> zinopro has no caprine formulations - are you suggesting just showing them wind and rain formulation


I got confused also, I did not realize you only would take caprine minerals, because Purina Wind and Rain, Storm is a cattle mineral. I thought you would accept cattle minerals as most of us do.

No, I don't think ZinPro would make up a special bag once a year. But the reps would tell you where to buy their already bagged formulations. I like your idea of taking a label of what you want, to your local feed mill or co-op. They may be more inclined to concoct something for you than the large ZinPro would be.



Redbarngoatfarm said:


> I am doing a US run early October and think I will load up from TSC on replamin, minerals and the Canadian elusive b-complex and corid! Will order ahead to be sure it's in.


That's good thinking, but here's a caution... TSC won't carry the Replamin Gel Plus, you can only order it to a residence.

Do you have a friend or family member in the States that you can have your replamin delivered to? If that is the case, there are much cheaper places to order it from than TSC.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> @Mossyrock what do you give?


Shoot I haven't been on here in ages! Just seeing this.

I've had a really hard time finding decent minerals, tried a few different things, but I just found a lead on a place to get Right Now Onyx (it's in the province over from me, but I have arranged someone to pick up a few bags for me). It's arriving Thursday! Can't wait!

Previously I offered Hi Pro premix, and Univar 2:1 Dairy Pride. I've had issues with Zinc deficiencies though. I ordered a TruCare Top Dress (Zinpro) from Amazon that I was giving to my deficient animals.

I actually started a thread about minerals on a Canadian goat fb page, let me go dig through it and see what was working for other folks....ok, someone is recommending Cherrett Goat Premix by Masterfeeds. Another person said they offer many things but the one that their goats always clean up is Step Right 7b Equine Supplement (loose mineral). I bought that and the goats do really like it.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I also gave weekly Replamin through the winter/spring. I stopped in the summer and honestly haven't noticed any difference, but I will probably start up again soon.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Mossyrock You always come through.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh and I get my Replamin (and a ton of other stuff!) through Backwood Goats on Facebook, they are in Alberta and are so awesome. They carry tons of stuff I haven't been able to find elsewhere and the shipping is super fast and they are really helpful. The facebook page is this - https://www.facebook.com/backwood.goats/ and this album has much of the stuff they carry - https://www.facebook.com/pg/backwood.goats/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1789246481318981
Most of my supply cabinet has come from them! And Amazon has a surprising amount of stuff available as well.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I finally got my bags of Right Now Onyx (pick up was delayed). Man this stuff smells good!! I want to eat some  The goats all seemed pretty keen on it, too.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree. It is good stuff. That's what I used before I had really easy access to the regional mix I depend on now.

Please update for us and let us know what changes you see, or don't see!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I agree. It is good stuff. That's what I used before I had really easy access to the regional mix I depend on now.
> 
> Please update for us and let us know what changes you see, or don't see!


I'm just thrilled to get it, we seem to have way less options here in Canada!! It's kind of ridiculous, actually. I'll definitely let you all know what changes I see or don't see! Everyone is looking pretty good right now, even my doe who was showing signs of zinc deficiency is looking better now after a few months with the ZinPro top dress. I was going to start giving everyone weekly Replamin going into breeding/pregnancy, but I'll hold off for a bit to see what the Onyx does for them first.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

This is what is available in my area - feeling the phosphorus calcium ratio is not great, and can use more copper - can anyone else tell me what they think of this one?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The iron and sulphur levels are high for my area (perhaps not yours) The copper zinc proportions are really good. I love the vitamin D level. I am ignorant of the quality of the ingredients. Summit brand Alfalfa Pellets are a great Canadian product that will increase calcium overall in the diet. Without knowing the ingredients, I have to say, I've seen far worse! Overall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't see selenium in it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> I don't see selenium in it.


I have no idea how I missed that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Lol, selenium is listed under the title 12mg


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Lol, selenium is listed under the title 12mg


I have no idea how I missed that


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

IMO 12 is too low. Does the ingredient list say what form any of these minerals are in?

Also, I'm not used to premix formulations. Because we just don't deal with them. Do you know what grain mix or concentrate mix this is supposed to be added to? That might make a difference.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

mariarose said:


> IMO 12 is too low. Does the ingredient list say what form any of these minerals are in?
> 
> Also, I'm not used to premix formulations. Because we just don't deal with them. Do you know what grain mix or concentrate mix this is supposed to be added to? That might make a difference.


Lol, that too is listed on the label


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:








I guess we both need glasses, now where did that come from, LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree, selenium is a bit low.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Redbarngoatfarm Can we just start over?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

mariarose said:


> @Redbarngoatfarm Can we just start over?


I hear you there ! Minerals! Still working through it


----------

